# Fastraxx ON Road Racing



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Fastraxx Hobbies and Raceway(s) in Springfield ,Ohio has opened an outdoor onroad track

Racing Sundays all summer

Nitro touring
Electric stock and mod Touring
1-18th scale
Cooper

three of anything makes a class...........come out and enjoy the facilty



www.fastraxxhobbies.com


----------

